# Classical Goes Pop!



## TheCultureHouse

The Culture House is delighted to announce that it is to bring back Cleethorpes' popular classical concert this summer.

Tickets are now on sale for the sought-after event that will take place on Saturday, August 25 at Meridian Park in Cleethorpes, North East Lincolnshire.

The spectacular show will feature one of the North's leading orchestras, Sinfonia Viva and special guest tenor Jonathan Ansell, of 'G4' fame.

The programme will include a full suite of classical favourites as well as more contemporary songs that will highlight Jonathan's lauded tenor talent.

Organiser Charlotte Bowen, of The Culture House said she thought there was a call for the classical concert and that since it had been cut from the resort's events calendar it had been missed.

Charlotte explained: "Previous audiences appear to have missed the event since it was dropped by the council due to staffing and budget cuts.

"The tourist information centre in Cleethorpes has had a high number of enquiries as to whether or not it will be staged again.

"So we applied to Arts Council England for funding support, knowing there was a dedicated audience out there, and they were keen to support us, which is great news.

"The aim of Classical goes Pop! is not just to stage a concert that will appeal to usual audiences but offer a high quality experience that will be widely appealing to all.

"Therefore we pledge to bring a fantastic event to the resort and having Jonathan as a guest soloist we hope will further ensure a highly memorable occasion."

Typical classical concert audiences revel in bringing their 'hampers and champers' to the event and this is certainly something The Culture House is encouraging.

Charlotte continued: "A classical concert is like a celebration and what better year to bring it back than in the Jubilee year.
"We'll expect lots of flag-waving and participation!"

The programme is still being confirmed but will include numbers from Cole Porter and Gershwin, with Nessum Dorma, Caruso and Bohemian Rhapsody among the vocal numbers Jonathan is set to sing.

It will, of course conclude in a Last Night of the Proms style finale, complete with fireworks.

Jonathan Ansell is one of the UK's most admired young tenors.
He rose to fame on the first ever series of the X-Factor in 2004 where he and his group G4 came second and went on to top the charts with three albums and four sell-out tours.

Jonathan went solo in 2007, where he continued to top the charts with 'Tenor at the Movies' following shortly after with 'Forever'. 
He has previously been nominated for a classical Brit Award and performed for Her Majesty the Queen.

Theatre has recently become an exciting new direction for Jonathan with his debut role being 'The Man' in Andrew Lloyd Webbers, 'Whistle Down the Wind'. He has just completed a run in the new musical A Tale of Two Cities at Charing Cross Theatre in London.

Charlotte added: "As well as continuing to work on his solo career, Jonathan is currently quite in demand in the West End and is also touring world-wide as part of high-profile ensembles, so we see it as quite a coup to be staging him in Cleethorpes.

"Let's hope local audiences and visitors will be looking forward to welcoming both him and the event back as much as we are."

Tickets for Classical goes Pop! are £20 in advance for adults and £10 for children. (£25/£12 on the gate).

A limited number of early bird tickets are available to North East Lincolnshire residents only at £18/£9 concessions.

To book call in to Solid Entertainment at 25 Wellowgate Grimsby or call 01472 349222. Or find out more and book on-line at www.theculturehouse.co.uk


----------

